# YCB Triathlon Shoot



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Can a person camp there friday night ?


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

What distances for the modified FITA?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

If it's like last year we could "camp" there.

The "modified FITA" was 70, 50, and 30 Metres. 12 arrows at each distance as I remember.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

What day is the field round?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

the field and fita i believe are on the same day but you only shoot one depending on which group your in.and you can camp friday night as well


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Will there by a kids / junior (8-14 yrs old) compound class and if so, what maximum yardages would they be shooting for the 3D, field and especially the fita round considering most low poundage bows (15-20 lbs)will not generate enough arrow speed to carry an arrow effectively / accurately over 30 yds?


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

i know the 3d will have the proper steak to shoot from and i will get you an answer for the rest.


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

*triathlon*

The 3d and field round will have yellow cub steaks. The max distance for cubs on the ifaa field course is 35 yards I believe (at the 35-30-25-20 walk up), the majority of the shots on the course are 10, 15, 20 yard shots. We'll have to figure something out for the fita round...shouldn't be a problem. Come out and have fun!


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Bernie and Andrew you must be talking about the barbeque he was asking about "stake" distances LOL


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

BigF,

Isn't 35 yds not a bit much for cubs....keep in mind their low poundage bows and the lack of arrow speed they produce. The arrows out 
past 25 yds really start to drop off.

F/F 3Der....Maybe they are opting for rare, medium and well done "stake" shooting distances.


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

They are standard field distances set out by the IFAA for the field round. As YCB has the field provincials next year I will have the course set up to spec. I will mention again that the 35 yard shot is a single arrow on a 56 arrow round. 

That being said this is a FUN WEEKEND! If you think 35 yards is a stretch than shoot two arrows from 30, than shoot the remaining two arrows of the walk up. 

I do not post on AT often, and do not want to get into a discussion about what are appropriate distances. If you have an issue for the FUN Triathlon shoot, than move up and enjoy the day. If you want to pursue it further to change the field round for future events than consult the OAA or the IFAA. 

If anyone else has questions about the field or the target round I'll gladly answer them


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

max distance for cubs under the IFAA on this 30yrd on the 65cm face, the shots on the smaller faces are closer, the actuall spect are on the OAA web site, IFAA cub ages are 11 and under. It is an easy round for the cubs, short distances and big targets


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

As FiFi mentioned the max distance is 30 yards. Just got home from shooting a field round and the longest cub shot I put out was 30 yards....the target is big.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks BigF and FiFi for your replys.
Although my daughter has only shot a couple of tournaments and she wants to shoot the triathlon along side me, I just didn't want her to be discouraged with the sport or her new bow if she wasn't able to shoot some of the targets because of the low poundage of her bow not being able to carry arrows effectively on longer distances.


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

araz2114 said:


> If it's like last year we could "camp" there.
> 
> The "modified FITA" was 70, 50, and 30 Metres. 12 arrows at each distance as I remember.


You are right


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

hey cory do you have any more pics from lastyear.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

if anyone is staying overnight i will be around if we want to barbecue for supper.just bring the steaks not stakes.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

the courses are set come and enjoy.


----------



## spark1973 (Nov 24, 2005)

YCB did a great job this year organizing the shoot. We finished both days at a good time and the courses were set-up well. Some of us were new to field and fita but it was a good learning experience. I hope you do it again next year.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Agreed. That shoot is the best value of the year. It is an excellent way to get to try all the different venues. A lot of fun. Bernie and crew did an excellent job with set up. That is one of my "can't miss" shoots.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Count me in with Spark and Tool, shoot was great and very well set up. Will be on my list every year. We got hooked up with a shooter who had no 3D experience but he cleaned our clocks at field and Fita, great company and a lot of laughs.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks to all at YCB for a fun shoot and all the hospitality. I would do it all again in a heartbeat. Thanks to Spark,Tool and Peregrine for my 3D lesson and Peregrine let me know how that silicone base arrow lube works for you,watch you dont get to much penatration. LOL. Thanks again.


----------

